# recovery after 12month cycle!



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

i thought id been on for around 9months but when i check bk through the dates its been a year now!!! terrible organisation i know. cycle has been mainly test at 500mg a week, but there were periods of superdrol, anavar and deca at different times.

now my question is - if i run a good thorough 8 week pct will i recover??

who here has run cycles this length and managed to recover fully with bloods to prove this recovery. my plan is to get bloods taken 1 month after pct to see where im at.

bit worried iv done this cycle to long and it may have been detrimental to me haveing kids someday. im 27 years old by the way.

thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

500mg Test isn't 'that' much really, albeit for 12 months I'd expect recovery to not be too harsh at your age with a decent PCT.

The Deca in there however might have a more negative effect on things.

What dose Deca did you use, for how long, and how long since the end of the cycle did you cease use?


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

the deca was in two phases. one phase was at the start of the co**** at 400mg a week for 10 weeks and the 2nd was a 6week hit at 400mg a week about halfway through the cycle. so the deca wont be effecting me still.

my nuts feel normal size - im just dreading a crash, hence why il be using HGH to try and keep my gains and maybe even aid recovery.

pct looks like this

2weeks leading to pct - 8 shots of hcg at 1500iu EOD

wk1-4 nolva, clomid and proviron

wk4-8 nolva clomid

Have you recovered from a long cycle before rich b??


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

You will need an extended PCT it looks ok, but personally not too sure about the proviron. The HCG seems fine, if nuts dont respond you may need a bit more/for a bit longer. Also i find it hard to beleive the nuts will be functioning after a year on. You may even need a few shots of HMG with the HCG to bring the nuts fully online.

Then for the HP part of the axis, nolva and clomid seems good to me. 8weeks seems good. Run clomid at 100mg for at least 1 month and nolva at 20-40mg. Also have nolva available diuring the hcg shots, maybe even have adex available incase hcg begins to grow you a nice pair of breasts (it happens to some). Also, whole eggs are good, and take zinc every night at 25-50mg, or even ZMA. And apparently being sexually stimulated and ejaculating a lot helps


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks for the info tuna man. im actually on letro at the mo at 2.5mg a day to get rid of puffy nips so will be switching to nolva during my hcg period anyway. but nut size seems fine but like you say that may not mean they are working. will get sum zma and **** like a trooper see if that helps - thats if i have any sex drive!!!

can get hold of any hmg so il just have to stick with the basics.

any1 got any views on the proviron issue. its only a very low dose - its the ROHM caps il be taking which contain all 3 - nolva clomid and prov


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

BUMP for more views from ppl whov done long cycles.

JW, PS Carb??


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

follow hackskii's pct protocol your recover but it may take some time


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Right - I AM SERIOUSLY WORRIED NOW GUYS!

i put the exact same post of steroid.com and i have been completely flamed and told that my test function will most likely never return to normal and that i need to consider the thought of being on HRT for life.

can some more ppl chime in ?? Hackski etc

i mean, i know the year long cycle was a bad idea but i didnt realise that the consequences would be so great!! ****!!!!


----------



## erekose (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi I've done 12+ month 'cycles' a few times now, including being in PCT now for one. It's not so doom and gloom as you'd think - the only thing I hate about it is the SERM side-effects - if it wasn't for them I'd be feeling fine right now instead of having a raging headache and nausea. :cursing:

It'll take some time (and this is far more important that any drugs), but you'll get back to normal.

Oh, and never go to US boards for sensible advice! :tongue:

All the best


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

sitries said:


> Right - I AM SERIOUSLY WORRIED NOW GUYS!
> 
> i put the exact same post of steroid.com and i have been completely flamed and told that my test function will most likely never return to normal and that i need to consider the thought of being on HRT for life.
> 
> ...


Yep. Wrap yourself up in a warm blanket cos your life is over!

Seriously though you will be fine. Could take 6 months or more before they return to normal. However it could also take a lot less.

Maybe get some bloods done in a few months time to put your mind at ease? You could also try some natural testosterone boosters like tribulus, they dont cost the earth and may well help.


----------



## sphinx121 (Apr 22, 2009)

Dont worrie too much the steroid.com forum is mostly full of jumped up know all american w***ers whos belifs are the only way to do things and think flaming is helpfull...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

strong words mate ,dont let that guy in your avi hear you say things like that.lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

op: look up a thread by redman, it has a post on the test taper i think is a good on for coming off long cycles


----------



## Johnle (Mar 24, 2021)

sitries said:


> i thought id been on for around 9months but when i check bk through the dates its been a year now!!! terrible organisation i know. cycle has been mainly test at 500mg a week, but there were periods of superdrol, anavar and deca at different times.
> 
> now my question is - if i run a good thorough 8 week pct will i recover??
> 
> ...


 Hello Mate, i know thats a 10 years old post haha but im only writing because you're still active so the chances of you seeing this are high

Did you ever recover? what was your protocol?

did u experience any erections/libido problems during that phase?

cheers



sitries said:


> i thought id been on for around 9months but when i check bk through the dates its been a year now!!! terrible organisation i know. cycle has been mainly test at 500mg a week, but there were periods of superdrol, anavar and deca at different times.
> 
> now my question is - if i run a good thorough 8 week pct will i recover??
> 
> ...


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Have you recovered yet bro?

I've been off since December and curious how my bloods would look. Well, I'm guessing a dark shade of red.


----------

